# Romanians securing vital Afghanistan highway



## GAP (31 Mar 2007)

Romanians securing vital Afghanistan highway
Saturday, March 31, 2007
Article Link

HIGHWAY 1, Afghanistan (AP) - The Romanian soldier quietly makes the sign of the cross, then thrusts his rifle through the narrow slit of an armored vehicle as it rolls toward one of the most vital _ and dangerous _ highways in Afghanistan. 

As night falls, machine gunners constantly rotate their turrets and searchlights on the four patrol vehicles and rake the passing countryside for possible ambush sites amid rocky outcrops, mud-brick farm houses and orchards of blossoming almond trees. 

The Romanian presence, analyst say, is an example of what must be done to win the war in Afghanistan: convince NATO countries unwilling to put their soldiers in fighting situations that engaging in combat will pave the way for progress. 

One of only six NATO nations willing to take on combat operations in the country, the Romanians are tasked with securing a stretch of Highway 1, the strategic and economic lifeline between the capital, Kabul, and the key southern city of Kandahar. 

More on link


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2007)

Hmmm... searchlights in lieu of Night vision goggles & IR imagers?
Ugh... engine noise being bad enough, talk about providing advertising of your arrival - which will give visual clues for those planning on setting up ambushes or with plans of just scurrying away.


----------



## GAP (31 Mar 2007)

The same thoughts crossed my mind when I read that....presence patrols are not necessarily deterant patrols, and it may also get them into some real hot water if the Taliban decide to up the tally.


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2007)

BUT... if you want a taliban magnet, this might be it.

Have stealthy types ride shotgun in dark places & from a distance - when the bad guys pounce..... use the hand of god to reach out and touch them........

Ooooh.... I have a warped mind


----------



## orange.paint (31 Mar 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> BUT... if you want a taliban magnet, this might be it.
> 
> Have stealthy types ride shotgun in dark places & from a distance - when the bad guys pounce..... use the hand of god to reach out and touch them........
> 
> Ooooh.... I have a warped mind



I thought the same thing when reading it as well Geo.

Smoke and mirror show.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (5 Apr 2007)

I rode on a Romanian BTR up north and worked with Romanian elements on numerous occasions.  Their kit is fairly old, but they have the will to use it. 

Go Whitesharks!


----------



## geo (5 Apr 2007)

Heh.... never said they were lousy soldiers.

These "eastern" Romans are on the firing line - while their "western" namesakes aren't

Veni, vidi, vici.... 

Can't ask more than that


----------



## VBC (5 Apr 2007)

The Romanians are awsome!  They are brave and work hard, I have a lot of respect for them.  Too bad they have some dated kit.


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2007)

heh.... something like our own dated kit (eg: Leo1 C2s)?


----------

